# Police Officer Bryan Mitchell Hebert



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer
Bryan Mitchell Hebert
Beaumont Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, July 9, 2011

Biographical Info
Age: 36
Tour of Duty: 10 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: July 9, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Faces capital murder charges

Police Officer Bryan Hebert was killed when his patrol car was intentionally struck by another vehicle during a pursuit.

Other officers had initiated the pursuit of a man wanted for assaulting his mother and grandmother. Officer Hebert had stopped his patrol car on Dowlen Road and was removing a reflective vest and stop sticks from his trunk when the suspect veered from the travel lane and struck his patrol car head-on. The collision knocked the patrol car into Officer Hebert, who was still standing behind it.

Officer Hebert was transported to Christus St Elizabeth Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

The driver of the vehicle is facing capital murder charges in connection with Officer Hebert's death.

Officer Hebert had served with the Beaumont Police Department for 10 years. He is survived by his parents, sister, and grandparents.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Beaumont Police Department
255 College Street
PO Box 3827
Beaumont, TX 77704

Phone: (409) 880-3865


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

